# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کتاب پایتون به فارسی

## ghoorbaghe

کتاب پایتون به فارسی

برای دانلود رایگان کتاب پایتون به زبان فارسی از لینک زیر استفاده نمایید

http://uploadboy.me/h6acq02k6mxa/pyt...og.ir.zip.html

----------

